# Victoria's Secret Yoga hot shorts



## pinkbundles (Apr 13, 2007)

Are these supposed to be fitted? Or would it look funny loose? I bought a size Small and I think it might be too big. I should've bought the XS! Grrrrrrrr


----------



## han (Apr 13, 2007)

take them back and get a xs, but i was thinking they may shrink when you wash/dry them


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 14, 2007)

Good point! ITA.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tinktink22 (Apr 14, 2007)

if its snug at the hips but big at the leg then its supposed to be like that but if its a little big all over then its too big


----------



## pinkbundles (Apr 14, 2007)

Ok, it's loose all over. I'm going to exchange for the XS then. I should've followed my gut instinct the first time around and should've gotten the XS! I'm sooooooo mad at myself!


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 14, 2007)

stop bragging you need a xs.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 14, 2007)

lol. Did you manage to get the right size afterall?


----------



## tinktink22 (Apr 14, 2007)

:uglyhammer: seriously!!!!!


----------



## Karen_B (Apr 14, 2007)

:laughing: I agree! :laughing:


----------



## pinkbundles (Apr 14, 2007)

LOL...sorry guys! I wasn't meaning to brag!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

